# Stolen bike, please keep eyes open



## miniwisejosh (Jul 4, 2008)

Somebody manged to make off with my mountain bike yesterday while my back was turned for a moment. It was taken from the public library in downtown Williamburg VA. I filed a claim with the police, I've been driving around looking myself, and I've put up alerts on a few other forums, but extra eyes are always appreciated.

If anyone happens to see an orange Gary Fisher hardtail being ridden around or parked somewhere, I'd really appreciate it if you'd contact the local police precinct where I filed my case at 757-220-2331 and let them know where it is, or at least send me a message at [email protected] or PM.

Any help at all would be wonderful, and I'm willing to extend a reward to the person who finds my bike.

Thanks.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep an eye out on the Norfolk Craigslist.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Jul 4, 2008)

I am. I'm also keeping an eye on ebay, although its less likely I'll find it there.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll be riding 45-60 miles in the Williamsburg area tomorrow, and have noted the phone # listed above. You probably know what my chances of seeing it are, but I won't hesitate to call if by some chance I do. Keeping up til the boys in blue get there wouldn't be a problem on a road bike.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks man.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Had my bike stolen last fall, and all I can suggest is make a flyer and throw down $20 at kinkos and get a staplegun, then go to town. I printed out about 200 flyers. Got my bike back in three days.

I'm not promising results, but I hope it increases your chances and good luck


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Bike thieves are scum of the earth, sorry about what happened to you. I'm planning on being in Colonial W'burg tomorrow with the family, we'll all keep an eye out plus I live in Richmond so I'll keep my eye out here, too. I've got the police and your contact info with me. Take care.


----------



## miniwisejosh (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks. I appreciate having some eyes up in Richmond.

I posted several flyers around town in all the bike shops, the thrift stores, and a few other likely places.


----------

